# how many angels can i safely have in a 55 gallon tank?



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

id like to know how many angelfish i can have with these fish
3-syno petricola
1-bristlenose pleco
1-blue ram (id like to get more but after losing two golds i dont know if theyll survive)
i currently have 4. im shipping out 3 tuesday and having 4 plus some extras being sent to me. so ill have 5 plus however many extras he has. if it ends up being too many i can sell some as they grow. filteration is 1 tetra 30-60 and 1 aquatech 30-60. i plan on a canister if i can fit one behind my 10 gallon tank. or ill upgrade the aquatech to an aquaclear 110.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

allaboutfish said:


> id like to know how many angelfish i can have with these fish
> 3-syno petricola
> 1-bristlenose pleco
> 1-blue ram (id like to get more but after losing two golds i dont know if theyll survive)
> i currently have 4. im shipping out 3 tuesday and having 4 plus some extras being sent to me. so ill have 5 plus however many extras he has. if it ends up being too many i can sell some as they grow. filteration is 1 tetra 30-60 and 1 aquatech 30-60. i plan on a canister if i can fit one behind my 10 gallon tank. or ill upgrade the aquatech to an aquaclear 110.


In terms of numbers in a 55g, 5 or 6 angelfish is OK.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Byron said:


> In terms of numbers in a 55g, 5 or 6 angelfish is OK.


 will a juvenile angel accept new juvenile angels? would the addition of a piece of driftwood while im releasing the new angels help?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

allaboutfish said:


> will a juvenile angel accept new juvenile angels? would the addition of a piece of driftwood while im releasing the new angels help?


This goes to the reason I was careful in choosing my words when I last posted.;-)

Angelfish live in a group, and they interact socially within the group. Male angelfish are dominant, and within a group one male will be (or try to be) the "king," sort of like the game "King of the Hill" kids play [or did when I was young]. Here it is king of the tank. The normal "large" home aquarium at 4 or 5 feet will be viewed as "his" territory by the dominant male. Other males may be tolerated if they are submissive, or they may be pursued relentlessly until they are dead. Individual fish on both sides of this can behave differently.

This is why we advise caution in adding new angelfish to an existing group. Sometimes changing the environment can work; a new tank, or a major re-aquascape of the tank, with all fish put in together. Depending how juvenile (young) the fish are, there may be no issues. This is something of an unknown.

Byron.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

the current one is female.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

allaboutfish said:


> the current one is female.


Should be no issue then.


----------

